# Hi about Aurora Wild Ones chassis



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi, I need some info on Aurora t-jet Wild Ones chassis. What I found so far on them -- That is they where an up-grade to the Std. t-jet chassis 
(1) a hotter arm 6 to 7 omes
(2) a bit stroger magnets
(3) silver brushes
(4) silver pick-up shoes
Just wanted to know if I got the right INFO on this chassis.

Thank You For any info that you have, 

Thomas / Flint MI.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I think you are confusing Wild Ones with Tuff Ones. I believe the only upgrade to Wild Ones over the standard chassis were silver pickups. And maybe more "race car" looking paint schemes.

Joe


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*He's Fairly Correct, Joe....*

I don't know about the magnet strength, but what Thomas stated is true. Wild Ones have a TO arm, silver pickups and comm brushes, have a red 'Hong Kong' sticker on the passenger side, and came with soft foamy rear tires.

But for some reason they seem to be very tight, lots of binding in the gears. Never understood that. They need a good gear-lapping to loosen them up.


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

Thank You For the info, I just got 6 NOS Aurora Wild One chassis that I ordered. Planing on puting JL bodys and slotted alum. rims on them for looks not to race.


----------

